# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Монитор Philips с технологией Adobe RGB соответствует профессиональным цветовым стандартам

## Labs

• 27-дюймовый монитор с технологией PerfectKolor для калибровки цветового пространства Adobe RGB.
• Точность цвета на всех этапах работы.
• Четкое изображение высокого разрешения благодаря 10-битным цветам, технологиям SmartUniformity и Philips Flicker-Free.

MMD, ведущая технологическая компания и лицензионный партнер Philips Monitors, сегодня анонсирует новый 27-дюймовый IPS-AHVA монитор с поддержкой заводской калибровки цветового пространства Adobe RGB. Обладая широким цветовым диапазоном Adobe RGB, монитор может воспроизводить более миллиарда цветов с почти абсолютной точностью.

В графическом дизайне, геофизическом исследовании, подготовке к цветной печати, нет места творчеству в отображении цветов. Единообразие и точность являются критическими параметрами. «Соответствовать цветовому стандарту – это как разговаривать на одном языке, - говорит Томас Шаде, вице-президент региона EMEA в MMD. - Профессиональные пользователи должны быть уверены, что их монитор говорит на одном языке с другими устройствами, например, принтером. Новый ЖК-дисплей Philips передает цвета с неизменной точностью».

*PerfectKolor – надежные цветовые стандарты* 

Предварительно откалиброванный монитор 272P4APJKHB соответствует стандартам цветового пространства 99% Adobe RGB и 100% SRGB, тем самым устраняя проблему сопоставления цвета между несколькими устройствами.  Кроме того существует возможность пользовательской настройки цвета по шести осям.

*10-битные цвета*

Используя 10 бит для описания каждого цвета, новый 27-дюйсовый монитор может отображать более чем миллиард цветов одновременно. В результате изображение естественное, без резких переходов и цветовых полос.

*SmartUniformity* 

Известным недостатком ЖК-дисплеев является неоднородная яркость и цветопередача. Режим Philips SmartUniformity обеспечивает равномерную яркость изображения, что особенно важно для просмотра фотографий, работы над дизайном и печатью. Благодаря пошаговому анализу цвета в этом режиме однородность яркости повышается на 95%. Используйте этот режим для получения изображений с точными характеристиками яркости.

*Технология Flicker-Free* 

Из-за того, что яркость монитора регулируется LED-подсветкой, пользователи иногда замечают мерцание. Усталость глаз – это настоящее проклятье при необходимости точной работы с высокодетализированными изображениями. Технология Philips Flicker-Free представляет собой инновационное решение для регулирования яркости и уменьшения мерцания экрана.

В дополнение к цветовым возможностям монитора новый IPS-AHVA монитор справляется с повседневными офисными задачами: есть веб-камера и динамики, кристально чистое изображение с разрешением Quad HD 2560x1440 или 2560x1080, широкий угол обзора, а также подставка SmartErgoBase для удобного расположения. Благодаря функции MultiView, дисплей может подключаться одновременно к нескольким источникам, что позволяет пользователям просматривать изображение с ноутбука на одной части экрана и, например, данные с камеры на другой.

Новый монитор Philips будет доступен в крупных магазинах электроники в январе 2015 года по рекомендованной цене 10 860 000 белорусских рублей. 

*Технические характеристики – монитор Philips Brilliance 272P4APJKHB:*

Тип ЖК панели, размер: IPS-AHVA LCD, 27 дюймов / 68.6 см
Тип подсветки: W-LED
Оптимальное разрешение: 2560 x 1440 @ 60 Гц
Угол обзора: 178º (Г) / 178º (В), @ C/R > 10
Яркость: 350 кд/м²
Цвета дисплея: 1.07 млрд цветов
Цветовой охват: Adobe RGB 99%
Возможности подключения: USB: USB 3.0 x 3; Входной сигнал: DVI-Dual Link (цифровой, HDCP), DisplayPort, HDMIx2; Синхронизация входного сигнала: раздельная синхронизация, синхронизация по зеленому; Аудиовход/аудиовыход: аудиовход ПК, выход для наушников
Подставка: Настройка высоты: 150 mm; Поворот: 90 degree;
Вращение: -65/65 degree; Наклон: -5/20 degree
Забота об окружающей среде: Окружающая среда и электроэнергия: EPEAT Gold*, PowerSensor, EnergyStar 6.0, RoHS, TCO edge; Упаковка пригодна для вторичной переработки: 100 %; Доля переработанного пластика:65%; Специфические вещества: не содержит ПВХ/бромсодержащий антипирен, не содержит ртуть, не содержит свинец
Соответствие стандартам: Подтверждение соответствия нормативам: BSMI, маркировка CE, cETLus, 
FCC Class B, GOST, SASO, SEMKO, TCO 6.0, TUV Ergo, TUV/GS, WEEE

----------

